# Recovered !



## gabriela28 (Dec 29, 2021)

My story begins on 20 June 2021, after a panic attack, when everything around me seemed so strange and terrifying. The first days were harsh and I thought that this is how I will always be. I began searching on the Internet hoping that maybe I can find anything that can help me. Little by little I got used to these feelings and their power over me began to slowly fade away. I forced myself to go out and live life as this never happened. It was very hard, everytime I would get out of my house I would feel like I m gonna faint instantly, but I continued doing it because deep down I knew I was safe and nothing bad will ever happen to me. But it didn t help that much, because I was constantly searching and reading about this condition, which made it actually worse for me. I began hanging out with my friends daily, playing games to keep my mind occupied, go to therapy, literally everything that distracted me. Little by little I got my feelings back, even if in the beginning all I felt was anger or sadness, felt like a real person again, got my memory back, and now I can say that I made it to the other side and i m free from it! 
I want all of you to know that there is hope, and full recovery is possible ! I will tell you what I did and I hope this helps you, even a little bit :

try to do all the things you would have done if you never had this, go outside, play games, hang with your friends, socialize, I know it s hard to do this when you feel unsafe and unreal, but trust me, it will get better and it will help you the most
stop searching about it, know that you are safe, nothing will happen to you and you will get your life back
exercise daily, it will improve your mood and connect yourself with your body more
meditate or listen to healing music, it gives you a calm and relaxed feeling
 - don t eat too much sugar, because usually sugar makes dp dr worse, avoid eating too much fast food, avoid smoking, drugs, etc

listen to music you like, do the things you always liked
drink tea, what helped me the most was something called in my country „sunatoare” (Hypericum perforatum), but mint tea or linden tea will help you also pretty much
try taking vitamin c, i m taking it since june and it helped me a lot, because it is also a good stress reliever and helps your blood sugar to go down, reducing the dp dr symptoms . I will explain a little bit what I want to say. Stress makes your blood sugar go high, and together with food, which also contains a lot of sugar, gives you those sensations of confusion, unreality.. so the challenge is to get rid of stress and try to avoid sweets as much as you can
change your habits !!! one of the most important things you should do. Before dp dr I was constantly overthinking, anxious, very sensitive, very afraid to lose the ones that I love, scared of change , a people pleaser.. when I decided that I want to get my life back, i was completely aware of the fact that I should some changes in order to avoid staying like this forever. I started putting myself and my happiness first, learned to say no, put up some boundaries, cutting cords with toxic people and friends that made me feel bad about myself, and i was working on my self esteem daily
be grateful for every single thing that you take back, enjoy being able to feel emotions again, feel gratitude because you have so many people that love you, be happy because you feel more like yourself everyday
not everyone experiences this, but in most cases before you completely recover, when you begin to return to normal, you may get a lot of sensations of deja vu. Know that you are safe, and it happens because your brain is recognizing that event and linking it to another that happened in the past
when you are nearly out of it, you may freak out. A lot. I used to get panic attacks when I saw how normal everything around me is. And also began questioning everything about myself and the world. Relax, and try to do things that make you feel safe and stable. You won t lose your mind, is just your brain returning back to normal.
study or get involved into activities that stimulate your brain
allow yourself to feel down sometimes, but get back on track and continue fighting
 
Also, be proud of every step you took and give yourself more credit for still being here after everything that happened. Celebrate your growth. And know that healing is not linear. Sometimes, it gets worse before it gets better. I wish all of you a lot of happiness and I hope that you will all make it to the other side ! 
Probably I won t come back here, because I want to leave what happened in the past, not gonna lie, it makes me a little uncomfortable, and this is why some people never return here to write their recovery story. Keep fighting, keep living, you got this ! You are capable of great things and I hope you know that you deserve happiness and you deserve to live the life you always wanted. And you will. 🥇


----------



## jw1113 (Jan 12, 2022)

Thank you for this , it gives me hope ❤


----------

